# Abspielen von Audio CDs nicht möglich / Rippen funktioniert

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe festgestellt, dass sowohl KSCD als auch Audacity oder smplayer keine AudioCDs abspielen. Nachschauen in /dev/* ergibt, es sind die nötigen Symlinks /dev/cdrom auf /dev/sr0 vorhanden. Warum auch nicht, denn sonst wüde das Rippen mittels Kioslave "audiocd:/"  ja nicht funktionieren. Aber es funktioniert im Konqueror!

Erstaunlicherweise bringt das KDE4 Device Plasmoid auch kein Popup wenn eine Audiocd eingelegt wird, dagegen wird das Einlegen eines leeren CD Rohlings mit der Auforderung, diese zu brennen, freudig begrüßt.

Ich frage mich jetzt, was hier jetzt schief liegt. Ich nutze das selten, kann aber sagen, dass es vor einiger Zeit definitiv funktioniert hat. Es gab mal Udev Symlink Probleme damals. Daran liegt es diesmal nicht.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

hmm evtl weil für dvd-roms das Symlink dvd und für DVD Brenner der Symlink dvdr bzw. dvdrw angelegt wird.

und cdrom eig nur für CD-ROMs-

Möglicherweiße fehlen auch nur erweiterte Udev-Regeln für dem cdrom-symlink.

----------

## Erdie

Leider nein .. es handelt sich um eine Notebook mit, wie gewöhnlich, einem DVD Brenner. Alle Symlinks: cdrom, dvd, dvdrw etc. zeigen auf ein und dasselbe Device --> den DVD Brenner /dev/sr0.

Die alten Tücken von udev kenne ich, weil ich  sie  schon erlebt habe. Damals ging aber auch das Rippen nicht und ich mußte eine zusätzlichen link cdrom anlegen, da udev nur cdrom1 angelegt hatte. Das ist es diesesmal leider nicht.

 :Rolling Eyes:  Erdie

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., wenn selbst mplayer sie nicht abspielen kann scheint ja irgendwas grundsätzliches nicht zu passen. Ist die AudioCD eventuell defekt, überaltert?

Hast du es schon mal mit einer anderen AudioCD getestet?

Poste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
ls -l /dev/ | grep -e cdr -e dvd
```

Und auch die Ausgabe von mplayer beim versuch eine AudioCD abzuspielen 

```
mplayer cdda://
```

----------

## Erdie

Bin noch im Büro, aber wollte schon mitteilen, dass ich es mit mehreren CDs probiert hatte. Die URLs unten probiere ich dann heute abend, danke für den Tipp ..

----------

## Erdie

Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher:

ls -l /dev/ | grep -e cdr -e dvd

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Aug 31 18:39 cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Aug 31 18:39 cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Aug 31 18:39 dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Aug 31 18:39 dvdrw -> sr0

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  21,   1 Aug 29 08:20 sg1

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  11,   0 Aug 31 18:39 sr0

```

Mplayer auf der console funktioniert !

```

mplayer cdda://

MPlayer SVN-r32624-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Playing cdda://.

Found audio CD with 3 tracks.

Track 1

rawaudio file format detected.

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1411.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 176400->176400)

Selected audio codec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: no video

Starting playback...

A:   7.4 (07.3) of 3356.5 (55:56.5)  1.9% 

```

KSCD zeigt die Tracks an, aber bleibt stumm.

SMPlayer sucht nach cdrom2 und findet es nicht, warum sucht er cdrom2?

```

ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau, -lavdopts threads=2 -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo vdpau -ao alsa -nokeepaspect -framedrop -nodr -double -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 71303585 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -ass-line-spacing 0 -ass-font-scale 1 -ass-styles /home/martin/.config/smplayer/styles.ass -fontconfig -font Arial -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-osd-scale 20 -subfont-text-scale 20 -subcp ISO-8859-1 -subpos 100 -volume 100 -cdrom-device /dev/cdrom2 -cache 1000 -osdlevel 0 -noslices -channels 2 -af scaletempo -softvol -softvol-max 100 cdda://1

MPlayer SVN-r32624-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Playing cdda://1.

Failed to open /dev/cdrom2 device.

++ WARN: Can't get file status for /dev/cdrom2:

No such file or directory

++ WARN: could not retrieve file info for `/dev/cdrom2': No such file or directory

++ WARN: can't open nrg image file /dev/cdrom2 for reading

Can't open CDDA device.

Failed to open cdda://1.

Exiting... (End of file)

ID_EXIT=EOF

```

KSCD liefert auf der console folgendes:

```

kscd 

(kscd:18048): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_debug_add_log_function: assertion `func != NULL' failed

```

Fazit: KDE ist schuld. Ich schaue in der Konfig nach ..

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> SMPlayer sucht nach cdrom2 und findet es nicht, warum sucht er cdrom2?

 

smplayer ist ja nur eine GUI, cdrom2 wird er suchen, weils so eingestellt ist  :Wink: 

Schau dir KSCD mal an, wie die Ausgabe aussieht, alsa, oss, ... Vielleicht fehlt ja ne Einstellung.

----------

## Erdie

smplayer spielt jetzt, oh peinlich, das hatte ich übersehen. Dafür kann mir jetzt den Veteran - Status aberkennen   :Embarassed: 

Bei kscd finde ich keine Einstellung, die das Device betrifft. Auch nicht in der kscdrc - datei. Alles was er in der Standardausgabe ausgibt, steht oben.

Aber schon mal vielen Dank, mit smplayer kann ich gut leben, der kscd ist sowieso nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Alles in allem muß ich zugeben, das hätte ich auch selbst herausfinden können. War keine Glanzleistung von mir   :Sad: 

----------

